# Last minute rentals at DVC by the Stay (not points)



## TravelTime (Jul 18, 2019)

We had been debating that no one charges for DVC rentals by the stay, only by the point. I mentioned that for distressed and/or last minute points being booked late close to the stay date,  that they are often sold as a price per stay. Here is one example from one of the most reputable DVC rental companies. I won't say who since my thread is not intended to be an ad, since that is not allowed on TUG. The point is that just because a rental is advertised as a stay and not price per point, this does not make it a scam or illegitimate or an RCI exchange.


----------------

Having a hard time finding availability at a Disney Vacation Club Resort for July to September dates? 

Here is a list of the stays that are currently available from July to September with some listed as low as

*$12.00 per point!*
 These dates, room size and view types are set and cannot be adjusted. Reservations are honored on a first come first serve basis.


*Resort:* Grand Californian
*Room:* 2 Bedroom
*Check-In Date:* Friday, July 26, 2019
*Check-Out Date:* Saturday, July 27, 2019
*Room Occupancy:* 9
*Number of Nights:* 1
*Total Cost (Points):* 88
*Price Per Point:* $13.00
*Total Cost (Dollars):* $1144.00








*Resort:* Saratoga Springs Resort
*Room:* Studio Preferred
*Check-In Date:* Saturday, July 27, 2019
*Check-Out Date:* Thursday, August 1, 2019
*Room Occupancy:* 4
*Number of Nights:* 5
*Total Cost (Points):* 89
*Price Per Point:* $12.00
*Total Cost (Dollars):* $1068.00








*Resort:* Boardwalk Villas
*Room:* Studio Preferred View
*Check-In Date:* Sunday, July 28, 2019
*Check-Out Date:* Wednesday, July 31, 2019
*Room Occupancy:* 5
*Number of Nights:* 3
*Total Cost (Points):* 54
*Price Per Point:* $14.00
*Total Cost (Dollars):* $756.00







*Resort:* Beach Club Villas
*Room:* 1 Bedroom
*Check-In Date:* Sunday, August 25, 2019
*Check-Out Date:* Friday, August 30, 2019
*Room Occupancy:* 4
*Number of Nights:* 5
*Total Cost (Points):* 175
*Price Per Point:* $17.00
*Total Cost (Dollars):* $2975.00








*Resort:* Saratoga Springs Resort
*Room:* Studo Preferred
*Check-In Date:* Wednesday, August 28, 2019
*Check-Out Date:* Saturday, August 31, 2019
*Room Occupancy:* 4
*Number of Nights:* 3
*Total Cost (Points):* 49
*Price Per Point:* $17.00
*Total Cost (Dollars):* $833.00








*Resort:* Boardwalk Villas
*Room:* One Bedroom Preferred View
*Check-In Date:* Thursday, August 29, 2019
*Check-Out Date:* Tuesday, September 3, 2019
*Room Occupancy:* 4
*Number of Nights:* 5
*Total Cost (Points):* 171
*Price Per Point:* $17.00
*Total Cost (Dollars):* $2907.00








*Resort:* Old Key West
*Room:* 1 Bedroom
*Check-In Date:* Friday, August 30, 2019
*Check-Out Date:* Monday, September 2, 2019
*Room Occupancy:* 5
*Number of Nights:* 3
*Total Cost (Points):* 85
*Price Per Point:* $17.00
*Total Cost (Dollars):* $1445.00


----------



## Pathways (Jul 18, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> We had been debating that no one charges for DVC rentals by the stay, only by the point. I mentioned that for distressed and/or last minute points being booked late close to the stay date, that they are often sold as a price per stay. Here is one example from one of the most reputable DVC rental companies. I won't say who since my thread is not intended to be an ad, since that is not allowed on TUG. The point is that just because a rental is advertised as a stay and not price per point, this does not make it a scam or illegitimate or an RCI exchange.
> 
> 
> ----------------
> ...



You are correct - every one of these ads are priced *per point. *  They even show clearly the # of and price per point.   I'm not sure what you are trying to show here.


----------



## TravelTime (Jul 19, 2019)

Pathways said:


> You are correct - every one of these ads are priced *per point. *  They even show clearly the # of and price per point.   I'm not sure what you are trying to show here.



These ads are for stays for a total cost with specific dates. Technically he is not selling points. That is all I meant.


----------



## icydog (Aug 5, 2019)

Never mind. I deleted my post about the costs being crazy. My arithmetic was off. The prices per point are not crazy at all...


----------



## blondietink (Aug 9, 2019)

Well, I think that the cost of the Grand Californian for one night .... $1144.00 ... is kind of crazy myself, lol.


----------



## icydog (Aug 9, 2019)

blondietink said:


> Well, I think that the cost of the Grand Californian for one night .... $1144.00 ... is kind of crazy myself, lol.


That location is absolutely off the radar.  Resales are almost twice the price of the Walt Disney World Resorts.  Disney should build another timeshare there.


----------



## chalee94 (Aug 12, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> These ads are for stays for a total cost with specific dates. Technically he is not selling points. That is all I meant.



No one can "sell points" without selling their entire ownership contract.

We talk about "renting points" or "selling points" with DVC but you are always making a reservation and pricing it in terms of points (just as these guys are doing). This example is exactly an example of a points rental. Every one of them is priced in terms of points:
*
Total Cost (Points):* 88
*Total Cost (Points): 89
Total Cost (Points): 54
Total Cost (Points): 175
Total Cost (Points): 49
Total Cost (Points):* 171
*Total Cost (Points):* 85

With an RCI rental, they are actually priced by the stay (and the stay is always 7 nights). There is usually an additional fee quoted that will be charged by Disney at check-in. They almost never even mention points, because the reservation was not made with points - it was made by trading their timeshare week for a Disney week.


----------



## icydog (Aug 12, 2019)

What I don’t understand is how the $$ per point was arrived at.

For example, there are two Disney’s Boardwalk Villas Resort listed.

One rents for $14 per point and the other rents for $17 per point.  Disney’s Beach Club Villas for 5 nights was also $17 as was the Grand Californian.  I can’t figure out why.

The rates go down for Walt Disney World Disney Vacation Club resort’s on September 1st. But the price per point should remain the same based on the Resort points you are renting.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Aug 12, 2019)

icydog said:


> What I don’t understand is how the $$ per point was arrived at.
> 
> For example, there are two Disney’s Boardwalk Villas Resort listed.
> 
> ...



Well, a given DVC owner can set whatever price they wish when they list a reservation for rent.  It may be that the BWV one listed for $14 pp is "distressed," meaning that the owner will lose those points entirely if they can't rent that reservation so has set the price low to better ensure renting it, while I see that the BWV one for $17 is for Galaxy's Edge opening weekend, therefore presumably more desired.  BTW the going rate seems to be +/- $17 pp lately, although some are asking $20 pp for more sought after resorts or dates (supply & demand).


----------



## icydog (Aug 12, 2019)

Funny, I started asking $19 per point for my BCV points.  Some folks balked and were horrified, especially those who use the disboards.com, and others thought absolutely nothing of paying $19-20 a point.  

My Disney’s Beach Club Villas are always difficult to get after the 7 month priority window.  I would say that BCV points are the hardest to get at Walt Disney World.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 12, 2019)

Where is the best place to look for last minute bookings? Possibly a weekend October or is that hard to get? Won’t know if I can go until mid September


----------



## djohn06 (Aug 13, 2019)

Most owners charge by point because renters ask for listings by point.  

If I have a specified DVC reservation booked, for a popular week (51,52, 7 or spring break), I tend to just list a flat rate.


----------



## chalee94 (Aug 13, 2019)

CPNY said:


> Where is the best place to look for last minute bookings? Possibly a weekend October or is that hard to get? Won’t know if I can go until mid September



October through early January is a period DVC owners call "Fall Frenzy." Finding anything after the 7 month mark is considered fortunate. Due to lower point charts and things like holiday decorations and the Food and Wine Festival at Epcot, it is the most popular period for DVC bookings.

If you luck out at that late point, David's does offer last minute deals (but summer is probably more likely to find something, and usually at SSR.)

https://www.dvcrequest.com/faq.asp#deals



> Do you ever have any last minute deals?
> Although it doesn't happen frequently, there will be times when lack of availability coupled with points that will expire within a 60 day period (two months) create the need to be creative with reservations. Points are only offered at a reduced rate to those who subscribe to my "Specials Newsletter".


----------



## CPNY (Aug 13, 2019)

chalee94 said:


> October through early January is a period DVC owners call "Fall Frenzy." Finding anything after the 7 month mark is considered fortunate. Due to lower point charts and things like holiday decorations and the Food and Wine Festival at Epcot, it is the most popular period for DVC bookings.
> 
> If you luck out at that late point, David's does offer last minute deals (but summer is probably more likely to find something, and usually at SSR.)
> 
> https://www.dvcrequest.com/faq.asp#deals


Thanks. That just makes it impossible for me to be a club member. I never plan Disney trips more than a few months out, sometimes as little as 2


----------



## chalee94 (Aug 13, 2019)

djohn06 said:


> Most owners charge by point because renters ask for listings by point.



I think most owners think in terms of having a set number of points to get rid of and filling reservation requests based on that point total and charging based on points used in each reservation.

If you are booking spec reservations and renting those, that is a different mindset - but less common in my experience.




CPNY said:


> Thanks. That just makes it impossible for me to be a club member. I never plan Disney trips more than a few months out, sometimes as little as 2



Yes, I think you'd find owning to be mostly frustrating. But good to find out before buying in. (If you travel outside of the fall, getting on David's newsletter list might provide decent options for late notice rentals (but SSR will probably still be most commonly available, as the largest DVC resort by far.)


----------



## CPNY (Aug 13, 2019)

chalee94 said:


> I think most owners think in terms of having a set number of points to get rid of and filling reservation requests based on that point total and charging based on points used in each reservation.
> 
> If you are booking spec reservations and renting those, that is a different mindset - but less common in my experience.
> 
> ...



I do travel outside of fall but only for short amt of time and it’s usually last minute. Unless riviera resales pop up cheap I don’t see myself owning DVC. Especially when I can rent cheaper options I guess. I know this is prob a dumb questions and the answer is almost def no. Does any DVC have an adult only pool?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 13, 2019)

These are point stays.  I guess I don't get the title of your post.  

$12 per point is a good deal.  I rent for $15-16 per point and get it easily.


----------



## chalee94 (Aug 14, 2019)

CPNY said:


> Does any DVC have an adult only pool?



Not in WDW - but maybe at Aulani in Hawaii:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2013/10/top-5-fun-for-adults-at-aulani-a-disney-resort-spa/


----------



## CPNY (Aug 14, 2019)

chalee94 said:


> Not in WDW - but maybe at Aulani in Hawaii:
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2013/10/top-5-fun-for-adults-at-aulani-a-disney-resort-spa/


Didn’t think so, I wonder how an adult only DVC resort would do. I’d buy it lol.


----------



## djohn06 (Aug 14, 2019)

chalee94 said:


> I think most owners think in terms of having a set number of points to get rid of and filling reservation requests based on that point total and charging based on points used in each reservation.
> 
> If you are booking spec reservations and renting those, that is a different mindset - but less common in my experience.



Honestly, this never crossed my mind to only rent the points I have because it's so easy to borrow and bank.  Plus if I'm short, I can buy 24 more from Disney or have someone transfer points into my account.

The first time a person rents points its probably thru a broker, Facebook or Mouseowners.  The first thing you will see on an unsolicited request is price per point.  It's just the mindset.  Broker pay out by point too.  It's part of the Disney lingo.


----------



## Dean (Aug 15, 2019)

CPNY said:


> Didn’t think so, I wonder how an adult only DVC resort would do. I’d buy it lol.


Probably not well at the parks and it'd likely be hard for them to sell (overall) even in another location since the draw for other locations (HH, VB, HI) is tied to the park visit options for most people who buy.  WDW resorts have "quite pools" but these are quiet pools in that they are not themed, not that they are designated for people to be quiet even though some have mistakenly thought so in the past.


----------



## blondietink (Aug 15, 2019)

Yes, Aulani has an adult only pool.


----------

